# Planning on going to Germany when 18 on a Working-Holiday Visa



## Saarthak (May 30, 2013)

I'm from Canada, and once I turn 18 (soon), I'm planning on obtaining a Working-Holiday visa for Germany, where once I land, I'm staying with my friend for a while, and try to find a job. When I get a job, is it possible for me then(the job can be waiter, bartender, whatever)to apply for a residence permit while I still have my job? 


Over time I'd like to be able to go to University, but my funds are tight and it's been a life long dream to live in germany. 

How would that plan work? I could always take up a trade in Germany (mechanic, carpentry) and get through that, and still have residence there.


----------

